# Healthy approach to living with diabetes - Scarborough, Nov 14th 2013



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2013)

A major diabetes awareness event featuring cookery demonstrations and free health advice is set to take place at Scarborough?s Spa Complex.

The event has been organised by the Diabetes Specialist Team in Scarborough, Whitby and Ryedale to coincide with World Diabetes Day on Thursday November 14.

It will be held in the Ocean Room from 9.30am to 2.30pm and is free and open to all.

The event, called ?Increase your awareness of diabetes?, will feature information stands, a programme of speakers and exercise and cookery demonstrations.

Speakers include Richard Lane OBE, the president of Diabetes UK and Patrick Crowley, chief executive of York Teaching Hospital NHS Foundation Trust.

http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk/news/local/healthy-approach-to-living-with-diabetes-1-6203582


----------

